# Anyone else hooked on 5 Hour Energy?



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.

Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.

On my usual 1 day off most weeks, I haven't noticed it much because I sleep in late and take it pretty easy.

Anyone else work a similarly grueling schedule? How do you deal with it?

Considered mid-day power naps but it's not as effective and not too many convenient shaded places to park during the day where I drive.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Monsters. Bad habit. You know an addiction when, when you have it, you feel normal... and when you don't have it you feel like you are starving


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

Monster, Red Bull, etc have no effect on me


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Of course none of this is good for you. 
The hours
The caffeine
The cigarettes
The stress if your overhead is too much


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

No cigarettes or overhead stress, but have plenty of other stress coming from other reasons and hours. I'm no stranger to that kind of stuff though. Ive always expected my life expectancy will be lower than average due to the type of life I've lived


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Dat shiut is poison.

Drano will do the same for you


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

1st to answer your question. Yes all of those energy drinks are addictive but through my experience 5 hour energy was the least addictive. I used to be hooked on Redbull. When I quit smoking back in 2012 I stopped drinking Redbull also because those two went hand and hand for me. I also quit drinking Monsters and 5 hour energy. 


Now I have a question for you. If you don't mind driving 12 hours a day 6 days a week why don't you just drive a cab?


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


Power naps don't work for many because they think 1-2 hour naps is a power nap.

It has to be exactly 15 minutes or else you'll feel worse than you were before the nap.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

@Cdub2k I don't know enough about the cab business and money involved is the short answer.

It's a little intimidating dealing with random street hails and cash transactions. I'm also not as familiar with the area I drive in as well as I'd like to, to consider myself a cab driver. Hoping the next couple months with Uber will give me that experience to see if driving a cab will be right for me.

What makes long hours especially beneficial to driving a cab?



Slim Shady said:


> Power naps don't work for many because they think 1-2 hour naps is a power nap.
> 
> It has to be exactly 15 minutes or else you'll feel worse than you were before the nap.


I've read several articles on the matter and agree from experience that longer than 1 hour is detrimental, but not sure 15 minutes does it for me. About 30-45m seems to be ok.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Most if not all of the information I have read supports the 15-20 minute time frame. Avoiding Deep Rem Cycle is what the reference point is.


----------



## Slim Shady (Feb 4, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> @Cdub2k I don't know enough about the cab business and money involved is the short answer.
> 
> It's a little intimidating dealing with random street hails and cash transactions. I'm also not as familiar with the area I drive in as well as I'd like to, to consider myself a cab driver. Hoping the next couple months with Uber will give me that experience to see if driving a cab will be right for me.
> 
> ...


By 30 minutes you are in deep sleep cycle. Setup your alarm clock and try 15 minutes for a few days. You'll see the difference.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Most if not all of the information I have read supports the 15-20 minute time frame. Avoiding Deep Rem Cycle is what the reference point is.


R.E.M. sleep is very important !


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I got off of the caffein years ago and never looked back. It’s a roller coaster ride. It wakes you up, and when it wears you off, it puts you to sleep. If you get off the caffein, you’ll feel more middle of the road all the time. 

If you get drowsy (and you wont be as drowsy if you get off caffein) try finger snacks. Cut up vegetables or bite sized pretzels. Eating is a stimulant. Even gum will help as long as your jaw is moving. If I really feel the need I’ll pull over and take a twenty minute nap. Just don’t sleep with the car running. I think you can get a ticket for that. 

But the big thing is to get off caffein, and get off the roller coaster. Then you won’t feel as tired to begin with.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

George Carlin called caffeine "the low band of the speed spectrum." He was probably right.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> Monster, Red Bull, etc have no effect on me


That's what alcoholics say about alcohol.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

It's Adderall for me, for those of you who say energy drinks don't do it for you give Addy a try, you'll be wired, just take it early in the morning though otherwise it can mess badly with your sleep


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Uber Corp loves this thread..drivers talking about what they need to take to work 80 hours a week.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


The way to quit your caffeine habit is to buy caffeine tablets and a pill cutter.

Cut them up into pieces and slowly wean yourself from it.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Actually yes and I'm pretty addicted to 5 hour ?. I dont drink coffee or have any other source of caffeine so I started with these 5 hour energy for my workouts. Really at this point I need it to start my day ?‍♀


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Ludacris size cup of coffee in the morning. Black only, got to keep it healthy.
But the afternoons get me. 20 oz Red Bulls


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i used to drink 5 pots of coffee daily to stay awake or those iced coffee .
i had to quit drinking all caffeine for health reason and i just suck .
what i noticed in the first 3 or 4 days passed when i woke up i am no longer tired i am ready to go. before i had to drink coffee to wake up
now i am wide awake all day even for a 16 or insane 24 hour day wich i have done playing some good jams nothing better to do .
stop drinking all caffeine for a week it would be impossible for some see how you feel. i bet you feel better .
that caffeine and energy drinks just crash and you feel like trash its basically a drug our bodies are not made to keep taking all that bs
or you can smoke meth it will keep you up for 3 days joke .


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


Kratom

Asians have been using it for over a hundred years. It's become very popular in the US for the last several years.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

When I used to have a convenience store I'd put my hair of the dog recipe of the day on our FB page on Sundays for fun. Usually a little Monster, some Arizona Iced Tea in a flavour I thought would work with whichever Monster I chose that day, and Vodka.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

When I drive late at night I usually polish off a Rockstar over the period of 10 hours or so. I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine so I drink it little by little as the night runs on. I'm not a big proponent of caffeine. I don't use it at all during the week. But I can say it's saved me from a few accidents by improving alertness as well as keeping me awake when I get drowsy on Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Straight out of the bottle those little energy bastards make my stomach turn. 

Get a Rx for Provigil. Tell your doc you are having trouble staying awake at night while driving for work.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Dat shiut is poison.
> 
> Drano will do the same for you


What's a good alternative?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mkang14 said:


> What's a good alternative?


Sunflower seeds.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There are much better organic natural methods like meth

Also if you love 5 hour energy it's even more motivation to get 1200 uber pro points and become uber diamond level driver. After that you will pay the same price for 5 hour energy as before, but you will have satisfaction of your riders knowing you are an uber diamond level driver


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

I have to be very careful because I have narcolepsy. Fortunately it's not a severe case and I can manage it pretty well with medication, but there are times when I plan to drive that I end up not being able to for safety. I take Xyrem at night. You can Google it, it's some serious shit. 20mg of non-XR Adderall when I wake up and then as needed up to 3 times a day. The non-XR works a lot faster which is necessary when tiredness sneaks up on me. I take a mid-day nap after I do the morning rush hour before heading back out for the afternoon. If I drop off at the airport and am starting to feel sleepy I'll sometimes hit the queue and nap.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I only drink Monster with the zero cal when pulling an all nighter. Like this last weekend. 

Drinking that stuff daily is bad business for your health.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


---------------------------
Those drinks elevate your blood pressure and put huge amounts of stress on your heart. You may, also, permanently damage your heart.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> What's a good alternative?


I only drink water when I drive. The body requires it and it tastes good. Getting good sleep is important for your body and mind. Getting good sleep will also cure most tired issues. If I do feel tried while on the road I just shut it down and set a timer for 20 minutes and take a nap, but I stay busy enough that that rarely happens.

Driving RS is a very sedentary activity. Getting out of the car often is important. Stretching quickly getting the blood moving will also keep from becoming sleepy. Drinking garbage while driving will do you no favors.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Everyone who uses these products on a regular basis -- Please, do some research and think about what you are doing to your body. I know that when you are in your 20 & 30's, your feel like you are invincible. What you do now will cause you problems in later years -- like smoking ( anything ) and using products like concentrated energy drinks. They damage the heart. Any product that artificially causes hypertension ( high blood pressure ) is a danger. Protect yourself and the body you will have 25 years from now.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> I only drink water when I drive. The body requires it and it tastes good. Getting good sleep is important for your body and mind. Getting good sleep will also cure most tired issues. If I do feel tried while on the road I just shut it down and set a timer for 20 minutes and take a nap, but I stay busy enough that that rarely happens.
> 
> Driving RS is a very sedentary activity. Getting out of the car often is important. Stretching quickly getting the blood moving will also keep from becoming sleepy. Drinking garbage while driving will do you no favors.


I do the walking between trips and down time I have my water but I also sip 5 hour ?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> I only drink Monster with the zero cal when pulling an all nighter. Like this last weekend.
> 
> Drinking that stuff daily is bad business for your health.


I like the red, white and blue flavors cause I'm an American

It's a bigger problem when you pour monster on your salad


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Mkang14 said:


> What's a good alternative?


------------------------------
Getting adequate sleep, drink lots of water, drive shorter shifts, exercise. Most important - do not put yourself into the situation where you have to drive 12+ hours a day to meet your expenses. Sitting for long periods of time puts pressure on the back of your legs and causes circulation problems. Walk and exercise during the day - take breaks often. Driving constantly for 12 hours X 7 days is only going to make you unhealthy. The stress will make you unhappy and cause you medical problems. Just because you can drive that much and push yourself that hard does not mean that you should. It will eventually catch up with you.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I do the walking between trips and down time I have my water but I also sip 5 hour ?


Those energy drinks are mostly marketing. There are extremely limited benefits to drinking them wholly overridden buy the detriments to drinking them. Get a coffee once in a while or Tea if you require something different.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Never got into 5hr energy but Im 100% addicted to sugar free red bull. Its bad, I definitley need to quit but I cant start my day without it


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


Reign, baby! 300mg of caffeine. 60% more than a large McDonalds coffee. Makes 5 Hour look like a bottle of 'ludes.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


I used to do 2-3 monsters per day. It's gonna suck to quit but you're gonna have to. ?

The longer your body gets accustomed to the 5 hour energies the longer it's going to take to return to normal.

Also the longer you stay on them the energy effect will continue to wear off until you need them just to function.



Mkang14 said:


> Actually yes and I'm pretty addicted to 5 hour ?. I dont drink coffee or have any other source of caffeine so I started with these 5 hour energy for my workouts. Really at this point I need it to start my day ?‍♀


You try to get off them too. I know it's super hard but they're giving us sleep insomnia, stroke, heart attacks, kidney failure, congested heart failure, IBS, and the list goes on and on.

Sorry y'all if I'm being a mother hen just energy supplement addiction is something that strikes home to me and most people I know.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Those energy drinks are mostly marketing. There are extremely limited benefits to drinking them wholly overridden buy the detriments to drinking them. Get a coffee once in a while or Tea if you require something different.


I was thinking of just cutting it in half at first or getting b12 shots instead. 5 hours stimulates me big time though. I should give coffee a try but just cant stand the taste ?‍♀



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I used to do 2-3 monsters per day. It's gonna suck to quit but you're gonna have to. ?
> 
> The longer your body gets accustomed to the 5 hour energies the longer it's going to take to return to normal.
> 
> ...


You are completely right. I work out and try to eat healthy to live long for my kids but then I take this drink ?‍♀ which is only causing damage. It's something that I think about.


----------



## LazyBumBunny (Jul 12, 2019)

If working for Uber 12 hours a day doesn't kill you..
5 hour energy will..

R.I.P. kidney ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

JBinPenfield said:


> Reign, baby! 300mg of caffeine. 60% more than a large McDonalds coffee. Makes 5 Hour look like a bottle of 'ludes.


It also makes my heart feel like it's trying to jump time like an old chevette.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Godspeed to your kidneys!

Coffee only. Haven't touched energy drinks in 10 years.
First link that showed up: https://www.empr.com/home/news/drug...ure-after-excessive-energy-drink-consumption/


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

what i suggest are those atomic fire ball candy . those will keep you up for sure


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

4 to 5 bucks a day is quite a lot. Save money by buying caffeine pills niacin and vitamin b12 in bulk. You can turn anything into a 5 hour energy like that. 60 bucks for a year supply? Maybe notna year but younget it.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Godspeed to your kidneys!
> 
> Coffee only. Haven't touched energy drinks in 10 years.
> First link that showed up: https://www.empr.com/home/news/drug...ure-after-excessive-energy-drink-consumption/


Did you read that? The guy was a DIABETIC taking Lamictal (psych drug) and ibuprofen (linked to liver failure) and drank 5-6 20oz Red Bull's a DAY for several WEEKS!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I was thinking of just cutting it in half at first or getting b12 shots instead. 5 hours stimulates me big time though. I should give coffee a try but just cant stand the taste ?‍♀


I can't stand the taste of coffee either but I make a poor man's mocha by pouring hot chocolate powder into it.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

To be honest, I’ve taken at least one 5 hour energy every 6/7 days of the week since 2013. Sometimes I’ll take a caffeine pill instead if I’m broke and out of 5 hour energy, because a pack of caffeine pills is $2.50 while one 5 hour energy is $4 or around there. 

I’ve started to call them 5 hours power because it rhymes too.


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind.


 12 hours per day + insufficient physical activity + unhealthy diet = heart attack


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> Godspeed to your kidneys!
> 
> Coffee only. Haven't touched energy drinks in 10 years.
> First link that showed up: https://www.empr.com/home/news/drug...ure-after-excessive-energy-drink-consumption/


I kind of wonder if caffeine in tea (not as strong) would have the same effect if drank on the daily and in 8-10 servings of 16 and above oz?

I'm trying to alternate between that and water/alcohol not that the latter is any better but...

I work 8-9 hr shifts followed by 3-6 hrs of classes. So caffiene and the little alert pill is pretty much what keeps me going.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

When I was 17 I drank 2 Spike Shooters (despite the warning label to only drink one; I believe they're off the market now) and had a caffeine OD. Puked all over the place. And I got grounded because my parents didn't believe I wasn't drunk ?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

Rog'O Datto said:


> Did you read that? The guy was a DIABETIC taking Lamictal (psych drug) and ibuprofen (linked to liver failure) and drank 5-6 20oz Red Bull's a DAY for several WEEKS!


I did not read the URL I posted.

I will butt in with an anecdote: Someone I know loves soda, energy drinks and fast food. Energy drinks all day. Guess what? Doctor said the liver function test result (or was it kidneys?) was well below where it should be.
Of course, this is throwing stones in glass houses because my diet isn't great but... this person is in their 20s. 
"Mrs. Dammit Mazzacane" at least puts a balanced dinner on the table a few nights a week. But now I'm wasting time casting aspersions.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

View attachment 347644
View attachment 347644


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


No. If you need something like that you shouldn't be driving



Mkang14 said:


> Actually yes and I'm pretty addicted to 5 hour ?. I dont drink coffee or have any other source of caffeine so I started with these 5 hour energy for my workouts. Really at this point I need it to start my day ?‍♀


This isn't good. Kind of sad actually


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> No. If you need something like that you shouldn't be driving
> 
> 
> This isn't good. Kind of sad actually


Thanks troll. You are a lot sadder then I'll ever be


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I was thinking of just cutting it in half at first or getting b12 shots instead. 5 hours stimulates me big time though. I should give coffee a try but just cant stand the taste ?‍♀
> 
> 
> You are completely right. I work out and try to eat healthy to live long for my kids but then I take this drink ?‍♀ which is only causing damage. It's something that I think about.


What ever you do, don't get the b12 shots(injections). They sent my aunties kidneys into shock while she was at her job. She passed out and woke up in the hospital.

Mkang14 it might help looking on fitness forums and asking around about pre workout supplements.

I'm fairly sure they got stuff better than 5 hours or energy drinks to give you that extra ump.

At least your going to the gym on the regular, I've been saying imma go for over a month now *confusion*


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Something about injections always freaked me out.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> What ever you do, don't get the b12 shots(injections). They sent my aunties kidneys into shock while she was at her job. She passed out and woke up in the hospital.
> 
> Mkang14 it might help looking on fitness forums and asking around about pre workout supplements.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah trying. I actually bought something from GMC and then my coworkers were like noooooo dont take that ?‍♀?


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

No, but I'm hooked on caffeine pills that give me 200mg per dose.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Those things are great, but at $5 each, I'll pass.

Coffee at McDonalds is $1.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Those things are great, but at $5 each, I'll pass.
> 
> Coffee at McDonalds is $1.


It's like $2.64 ?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Thanks troll. You are a lot sadder then I'll ever be


And she will never be as pretty as you are. :wink:


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> And she will never be as pretty as you are. :wink:


Why do you have to make me blush ??


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> And she will never be as pretty as you are. :wink:


I never drive tired ( take a quick nap) but here we have stripper shacks where mostly naked women will make you bad coffe drinks and you pay extra for it. They will wake you up right quick!

Good coffee is hard to find, but it does exist, just not with ****.



Mkang14 said:


> Why do you have to make me blush ??


Cuz you're worth it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Well, damn. You posted this pushing 4 am, as I am doing as well ?

I tried it a few times during my EMS career and three times driving RS. The taste of it made me wanna puke, but the fairly new tea version is pretty decent.

During a training session many years ago, a helicopter medic shared his story after the first and last time he tried it.

He umn "sharted" - more accurately, he shit his pants. He elected to borrow his partner's sheers to (for whatever reason) to cut his underwear off.

His under britches and the scissors ended up in a gas station trash can - along with some dignity ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Well, damn. You posted this pushing 4 am, as I am doing as well ?
> 
> I tried it a few times during my EMS career and three times driving RS. The taste of it made me wanna puke, but the fairly new tea version is pretty decent.
> 
> ...


Eww ... I would like to say for the record as a 5 hour drinker I have NEVER sharted in my panties ✋??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Something about injections always freaked me out.
> Lol yeah trying. I actually bought something from GMC and then my coworkers were like noooooo dont take that ?‍♀?


 I have always used c4, works for me

As far as pre workouts go


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I have always used c4, works for me
> 
> As far as pre workouts go


That was what I bought that my coworkers told me to return ☺. They said it makes to store water and is for muscles?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> That was what I bought that my coworkers told me to return ☺. They said it makes to store water and is for muscles?


Curious as to why they told you to return?

If used the right way it makes a tremendous difference, however it can be "abused"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Curious as to why they told you to return?
> 
> If used the right way it makes a tremendous difference, however it can be "abused"


They probably dont know either ?. Anytime I try something new they freak out ?‍♀ tech geeks ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> They probably dont know either ?. Anytime I try something new they freak out ?‍♀ tech geeks ?


Lol .. true

Did you ever try it?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol .. true
> 
> Did you ever try it?


No I have it but really babying it . It's in the bottle pink. Dont mind all the wires.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> No I have it but really babying it . It's in the bottle pink. Dont mind all the wires
> View attachment 347810
> ]


You know it's for consumption immediately before working out .. right? Lol

The energy part of it I guess helps you stay awake at work but, it's overall design isn't for that

!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You know it's for consumption immediately before working out .. right? Lol
> 
> The energy part of it I guess helps you stay awake at work but, it's overall design isn't for that
> 
> !!


Ummmm... I use it as a breakfast replacement sometimes ? ... I have the worst habbits


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Ummmm... I use it as a breakfast replacement sometimes ? ... I have the worst habbits


Tell me you're joking .. lol


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Tell me you're joking .. lol


? I'm going to get pounded for this tomorrow huh. Gotta get ready ??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ?


That's not its intended purpose lol .. you are better off just drinking coffee -_-

And thats an expensive breakfast replacement, it's ingredients are to fuel your body for a power workout or lifting regimen

?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> That's not its intended purpose lol .. you are better off just drinking coffee -_-
> 
> And thats an expensive breakfast replacement, it's ingredients are to fuel your body for a power workout or lifting regimen
> 
> ?


It was $15 I think I bought the cheap one ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It was $15 I think I bought the cheap one ?


Lol I'm so done !!!!!!!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol I'm so done !!!!!!!


?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ?


?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> ?


?❤


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> ?❤


?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mkang14 said:


> It was $15 I think I bought the cheap one ?


$15.00 !?!?!?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> $15.00 !?!?!?


Hey in this economy you gotta do what you gotta do?‍♀


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> $15.00 !?!?!?


The one worth buying is $35


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> The one worth buying is $35


Mine tastes like fruit punch ?‍♀

I'm cracking myself up right now ???

Check PM


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Mine tastes like fruit punch ?‍♀
> 
> I'm cracking myself up right now ???
> 
> Check PM


The fruit punch one is good .. and icy razz


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


It's truly appalling that the pay rates are so poor that drivers like you are forced to work outrageously long hours.

At the same time, co-founder Garrett Camp just purchased a $72 million dollar mansion paid with all the money uber robbed from the drivers.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It's truly appalling that the pay rates are so poor that drivers like you are forced to work outrageously long hours.
> 
> At the same time, co-founder Garrett Camp just purchased a $72 million dollar mansion paid with all the money uber robbed from the drivers.


"Forced"? He's not forced to press go online at all, poor use of words

On every thread, even when it's not the subject matter, you push the same [garbage pay] agenda everyone's already aware of ??

Why not use that energy to find some investors and create your own app for Gods sake


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> "Forced"? He's not forced to press go online at all, poor use of words
> 
> On every thread, even when it's not the subject matter, you push the same [garbage pay] agenda everyone's already aware of ??
> 
> Why not use that energy to find some investors and create your own app for Gods sake


Who appointed you the UPnet website nazi?

"Everyone"? Does that include all of the new readers who visit this site 24/7?

I'm gonna keep on attacking both companies, and if it upsets shills like you, so much the better.

The one positive thing about pay cuts is that shills also get their pay cut.

You must be a glutton for punishment, because you still haven't put me on ignore.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Who appointed you the UPnet website nazi?
> 
> "Everyone"? Does that include all of the new readers who visit this site 24/7?
> 
> ...


The pay rates are old news, since 2018 they've been on a decline, everyone is aware already

and you call everyone who's not or doesn't act like a victim a shill, can you come up with something original?

"Paycuts" can't affect someone who doesn't put all their eggs into an Uber basket, you should do the same .. you say how horrible these companies are yet I'm willing to bet you still drive for them

And FWIW - you could also put me on ignore

Your constant complaining of ethics but still working for the devil is entertainment at this point for me


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> The pay rates are old news, since 2018 they've been on a decline, everyone is aware already


You're off by five years. The first cuts took place in SF, LA, Chicago, New Orleans, and DC in 2013, and picked up a lot of steam in 2014-15.

By August of 2014, rideshare became a low-paying job in most markets.


SFOspeedracer said:


> and you call everyone who's not or doesn't act like a victim a shill, can you come up with something original?


I save that term (or bootlicker or asskisser) for posters who make a habit of rushing to the defense of these companies. There's no legitimate reason for anyone not on their payroll to be defending them. Not only aren't they worthy of being defended, it's not necessary. Both companies are more than capable of defending themselves.

Trying to use the literal meaning of the word "force" is a popular tacit used by the shills.



SFOspeedracer said:


> "Paycuts" can't affect someone who doesn't put all their eggs into an Uber basket, you should do the same


Pay cuts affect everyone to varying degrees regardless of how many baskets they have.


SFOspeedracer said:


> put all their eggs into an Uber basket, you should do the same


This is my second job.


SFOspeedracer said:


> you say how horrible these companies are yet I'm willing to bet you still drive for them


Like most part timers, I need both the second income and the flexible hours. The moment I don't need either one, I'm out.

It kind of sucks, because the job itself is fine, especially the flexible hours. With decent companies running this industry, rideshare could be a good job for a lot of people.



SFOspeedracer said:


> And FWIW - you could also put me on ignore


I don't need ignore. If I don't want to read something, I skip over it.


SFOspeedracer said:


> Your constant complaining of ethics but still working for the devil is entertainment at this point for me


If every worker who didn't like their job and/or had a bad boss quit their job, our economy would shut down.

Sometimes you gotta fight. That's what strikes are for. That's how workers were able to get all of the benefits they take for granted such as FICA, Comp, etc.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You're off by five years. The first cuts took place in SF, LA, Chicago, New Orleans, and DC in 2013, and picked up a lot of steam in 2014-15.
> 
> By August of 2014, rideshare became a low-paying job in most markets.
> 
> ...


The most controversial and noticeable decline from drivers was from 2018 on, who really noticed the cuts from 2013 or around that year? It also wasnt talked about among outlets near and far as much as it is now. Also - Multipliers made up for it tremendously..

I have stated my dislike for Uber and lyfts practices, however if there's absolutely nothing you like about the app, including its use/design/technology, then why not delete it?

There's nothing wrong with fighting for fairness. I have never once stated there was. Continuing to drive for them if the rates are so bad does not make a statement, not turning your app on at all does, if enough drivers realized that, it would be their upper hand. But it's true that there are plenty who will actually drive for pennies. It's a cash advance to their depreciation that they'll put off until a major breakdown.

And This is a two job economy for almost everyone .. but as much as you _think _I continually rush to their defense (which I don't ..), you also continually corner yourself like you are a completely powerless victim. There are so many "gigs", so many PT jobs if you look for them, if they really are the worst of the worst you consistently make them out to be, why subject yourself to it? That logic makes no sense to almost anyone

It's the reality of corporate America, and has been so for a very very long time, even before Ride-share. Is it wrong? Absolutely 100%..

.. but until you or someone else can come up with the capital to throw them out of the market - nothing can be done. That's the reality, efforts have already and are currently being made to get the message out, what more can anyone actually do except refuse to drive for them? Long wait times or no drivers at all would then compel their biggest asset, the riders, to come to drivers defense

You are a fan of ab5, are you not? You mention you like the flexibility .. If you're talking about _complete _flexibility, you can kiss that goodbye if that passes along to all of the US. No decline button, no going off ratings or your own personal way of filtering out bad pax. If you think Uber and Lyft were fond of loopholes as contractors, do you really think they won't come out with the boxing gloves with loopholes that other employees in other corporations deal with? Labor law protections or not?


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

I was addicted to Red Bull and caffeine in general but gave it up four months ago. I find I sleep better now and I don’t have to run to the bathroom all the time. 

I’m giving up sugar on the first of next month. I hope I don’t kill anyone.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I was addicted to Red Bull and caffeine in general but gave it up four months ago. I find I sleep better now and I don't have to run to the bathroom all the time.
> 
> I'm giving up sugar on the first of next month. I hope I don't kill anyone.


I'm always interested in asking, not to discourage but out of curiosity - Why not today instead of the 1st of next month?

Every time ive heard someone say I'm gonna start doing X on a Monday, or the 1st, it's almost like they set themselves up for failure...


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> The most controversial and noticeable decline from drivers was from 2018


The most noticeable declines took place from 2013-15, when drivers in many markets saw their per mile rates cut by more than $1 per mile and base fare cut by $2 per mile. Nothing even remotely like that took place in 2018. The 2014 pay cuts caused lots of controversy and protests, but they petered out.

The "incentives" and surges weren't enough to prevent most American drivers (especially the many professionals who did rideshare as a second income) from quitting rideshare by 2015. From that point on it became a job dominated by immigrants from poor countries.

The largest controversy since 2017 has been the ever-increasing CUT both companies have been grabbing since uber secretly implemented Upfront Pricing in 2016-17. Eventually drivers discovered it and uber was forced to "come clean".

Yeah, there have been pay cuts since 2018, but the 40-80% cuts uber and lyft have been grabbing is the largest source of driver anger.



SFOspeedracer said:


> not make a statement, not turning your app on at all does, if enough drivers realized that, it would be their upper hand. But it's true that there are plenty who will actually drive for pennies. It's a cash advance to their depreciation that they'll put off until a major breakdown.


Most drivers are Third World immigrants, many with limited English or other job skills. After a month or two, the vast majority of them discover the rates are too low to make any money and they quit.

97% of them quit every year, but unfortunately new signups outnumber the drivers who quit.

Both companies have been waging a war of attrition against the drivers and up to now, they've been kicking the drivers' asses.

But change may be on the way. NYC, AB5, Connecticut, etc.

Save the victim BS. I've never remotely implied I was a victim. Drivers as a whole are being exploited. Throwing the term "victim" around is an attempt by you to shut off debate.


SFOspeedracer said:


> It's the reality of corporate America, and has been so for a very very long time, even before Ride-share. Is it wrong? Absolutely 100%


When the bootlickers get "cornered" (to quote you) in their arguments, their frequent fallback line is "all corporations do it"

That's BS. While there's no shortage of crappy employers, these "gig" companies have turned exploitation into an art form.

Cutting worker pay is uncommon even among bad employers. These gig companies work 24/7 finding new ways to cut worker pay.



SFOspeedracer said:


> .. but until you or someone else can come up with the capital to throw them out of the market - nothing can be done.


The bootlickers have been trying and failing to discourage driver activism by repeatedly claiming it's hopeless.

These gig companies are scared. In a span of two weeks, John Zimmer went from talking defiantly to co-writing a column with Dara admitting (disingenously of course) that they need to treat the drivers better.

The NYC regulations seemed unthinkable a couple of years ago, so did AB5. And more are coming.

NYC and California are the largest markets for Uber in the world.



SFOspeedracer said:


> You are a fan of ab5, are you not? You mention you like the flexibility .. If you're talking about _complete _flexibility, you can kiss that goodbye if that passes along to all of the US. No decline button, no going off ratings or your own personal way of filtering out bad pax. If you think Uber and Lyft were fond of loopholes as contractors, do you really think they won't come out with the boxing gloves with loopholes that other employees in other corporations deal with? Labor law protections or not?


On more than one occasion, you've said that I "always say this and always say that", and yet here is another example that shows you don't read my posts, because if you did, you wouldn't have written the above paragraph.

On many occasions, probably on most of the occasions where I've expressed my support for AB5, I've stated that the reason I support it is to use it as a powerful club to force both companies to make MAJOR CONCESSIONS in order to avoid ruinous employee status.

I've posted on many occasions that I don't want to be an employee of these companies, I want to be treated like an IC... a well-paid IC.

Part of that IC treatment is having all pertinent facts including destination address and payout BEFORE accepting pings, and not being penalized in any way for declining trip offers.

I've also called for a dramatically fairer "discipline policy" and a transparent and fair dispatch system.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

For the record I probably make more than most of you per hour, I just need to play catch up for my own mistakes.

I'm with @SFOspeedracer 's views. No one is forcing me to do shit.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

AvisDeene said:


> I was addicted to Red Bull and caffeine in general but gave it up four months ago. I find I sleep better now and I don't have to run to the bathroom all the time.
> 
> I'm giving up sugar on the first of next month. I hope I don't kill anyone.


Oh gaw

I wish I had your dedication.

I do use the bathroom all the time. Caffeine runs through me. I rarely have breakfast unless someone feeds me (pastries) unless tea counts as breakfast.

Sugar and caffeine is literally my diet.

I'm skinny fat.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The most noticeable declines took place from 2013-15, when drivers in many markets saw their per mile rates cut by more than $1 per mile and base fare cut by $2 per mile. Nothing even remotely like that took place in 2018. The 2014 pay cuts caused lots of controversy and protests, but they petered out.
> 
> The "incentives" and surges weren't enough to prevent most American drivers (especially the many professionals who did rideshare as a second income) from quitting rideshare by 2015. From that point on it became a job dominated by immigrants from poor countries.
> 
> ...


You know damn well no controversy stirred up over driver pay until around a year ago, no outlet or person was even talking as much about this as they are now in 2013-2015, 15 being the year I started. I can't speak for your market but I can speak for CA, the constant 4, 8, and 12x multipliers were enough that it's safe to say nobody would of even cared about the per mile/minute rate. It also wasn't as saturated back then.

And I don't mind debating, nobody is trying to shut off anything. It's exactly what you imply in most of your responses, a victim-like mentality. Again, plenty of PT jobs or gigs out there if you look for them if you truly despise these companies so much.

Also perhaps refusing to look around? Corruption, exploitation, scandals, lawsuits, bait-and-switch tactics, ethics issues, and loopholes have been around plenty before Uber and are still around all the while today. From corporations to government. Whether you choose to accept that is on you, you paint this picture like Uber is the first or only company to be deceptive. They aren't, and won't be the last.

True Victims are forced into something they otherwise want no part in. "Force" is a word you've used many times. At any time you can delete the Uber app and refuse to drive for them. I'm not judging the reasons why people continue to do this as some just want to get out of the damn house, However - *Everybody* has a choice.

Your last two sentences I agree on.


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Know what else is good? Chocolate covered Debbie Donuts. Consume mass quantities. Sugar high!


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I didn't know that


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I'm always interested in asking, not to discourage but out of curiosity - Why not today instead of the 1st of next month?
> 
> Every time ive heard someone say I'm gonna start doing X on a Monday, or the 1st, it's almost like they set themselves up for failure...


I need to finish all the junk I have at home and I need to say goodbye to a few restaurants. Also, since the first is on a Sunday, it satisfies my OCD.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I need to finish all the junk I have at home and I need to say goodbye to a few restaurants. Also, since the first is on a Sunday, it satisfies my OCD.


Lol .. I get it ..

I've seen what effect sugar has had on this country. Far worse than the "Avoid Fat" craze. Eating more good fats will probably help you on your cutting ties with sugar journey.

I'm a fan of cold turkey. Although 0 sugar is almost unavoidable, I'm sure you know that though. some form of it is in almost everything, however cutting out a big chunk of it, especially the man-made sugar is really all anyone needs to do.

Anyways, best of luck to you .. don't let us down ?

Im gonna check in and hold you accountable every week

!!


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol .. I get it ..
> 
> I've seen what effect sugar has had on this country. Far worse than the "Avoid Fat" craze. Eating more good fats will probably help you on your cutting ties with sugar journey.
> 
> ...


I've experimented with the Keto diet in the past, and found that it was easy to stick to compared to other diets I've tried. Ive just decided that I need a lifestyle change so I could lose a lot of weight, build some muscle and not end up like some of the people that I pick up, who can't walk from the door to the car, or like those shoppers at walmart that use the motorized chairs and have their rolls of fat dragging alongside them.

For the first month, I'll be giving up processed sugar but I'll still allow some natural sugar by eating berries high in fiber.

Everyone should give up processed sugar, it really is just a legalized drug that is comparable to cocaine. It just kills you slower.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> ?


Okay this is it ... I guess it's not c4 ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

AvisDeene said:


> I've experimented with the Keto diet in the past, and found that it was easy to stick to compared to other diets I've tried. Ive just decided that I need a lifestyle change so I could lose a lot of weight, build some muscle and not end up like some of the people that I pick up, who can't walk from the door to the car, or like those shoppers at walmart that use the motorized chairs and have their rolls of fat dragging alongside them.
> 
> For the first month, I'll be giving up processed sugar but I'll still allow some natural sugar by eating berries high in fiber.
> 
> Everyone should give up processed sugar, it really is just a legalized drug that is comparable to cocaine. It just kills you slower.


Agree ..

Anything significantly reducing carbohydrates or sugar is much easier to incorporate as a lifestyle long term. It's the withdraw process that most people probably can't handle. Basically what you stated - a legal deadly drug. I am convinced sugar is what conceives 95% of issues in a human body. It was never supposed to be consumed in the numerous ways it is.

In almost every study, It's withdraw symptoms in the brain and body are the same as all the other hardcore shit ..



Mkang14 said:


> Okay this is it ... I guess it's not c4 ?
> View attachment 347901


 Lol it's from the same brand as c4. Mostly creatine. That one is just more suitable for lifting primarily


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Lol it's from the same brand as c4. Mostly creatine. That one is just more suitable for lifting primarily


I tried to get my friend the ergo guy to set up my desk with a bike attachment but he just laughed at me ? .. I'll wear him down ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I tried to get my friend the ergo guy to set up my desk with a bike attachment but he just laughed at me ? .. I'll wear him down ?


Like the pedals underneath?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Like the pedals underneath?


Yup! I found one online... and sent him the picture... he yelled "no" from across the cubes ☺ ... but I have been working on it.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

While are at the bad habit convesional, I almost never eat breakfast myself
and rarely lunch too...
never have an appetite :rollseyes:


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yup! I found one online... and sent him the picture... he yelled "no" from across the cubes ☺ ... but I have been working on it.


Can you blame him ??

2 co workers have those condemned-in-my-world things under their desk, while sipping their Diet Coke










You are free to drive probably a 5 min commute to my garage and workout there ....

?


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

Cyanide?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Can you blame him ??
> 
> 2 co workers have those condemned-in-my-world things under their desk, while sipping their Diet Coke
> 
> ...


Hey!! ?
Diet Coke yuck..

We've been doing stretch breaks, push ups, lunges and meditation in the office. Although I need to wear different shirts, maybe turtle neck ?.



doyousensehumor said:


> While are at the bad habit convesional, I almost never eat breakfast myself
> and rarely lunch too...
> never have an appetite :rollseyes:


What's going on? Do you take vitamins?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Hey!! ?
> Diet Coke yuck..
> 
> We've been doing stretch breaks, push ups, lunges and meditation in the office. Although I need to wear different shirts, maybe turtle neck ?.
> ...


That's good. More jobs should do that. Sitting too long makes me go insane.

it's a chronic issue for anyone in an office


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> Actually yes and I'm pretty addicted to 5 hour ?. I dont drink coffee or have any other source of caffeine so I started with these 5 hour energy for my workouts. Really at this point I need it to start my day ?‍♀


Changed your picture, I'm starting to believe that might actually be you!


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Changed your picture, I'm starting to believe that might actually be you!


It's me, it's me ??? .. how many people think I am a 300 lb Man ?‍♀


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> It's me, it's me ??? .. how many people think I am a 300 lb Man ?‍♀


drivers are catfished daily by pax ordering for others .. can you blame his suspicions ?


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

SFOspeedracer said:


> drivers are catfished daily by pax ordering for others .. can you blame his suspicions ?


More like driving Lyft-her picture was cute so I assumed she looked nothing like it :laugh: But I was wrong!!

BTW why so many people use headshots or animal photos for Lyft? Or at least the 6 months I did it that was how it was.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> More like driving Lyft-her picture was cute so I assumed she looked nothing like it :laugh: But I was wrong!!
> 
> BTW why so many people use headshots or animal photos for Lyft? Or at least the 6 months I did it that was how it was.


I've gotten pictures of a toad, porn hub logo, every breed of cat, the shit emoji, shoes, bikini shots, team logos and once a treasure chest as a headshot

Don't get me started with the names I've also seen lol


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

2-Hour Nausea


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have found almonds and grapes or raisins give me energy to pull all nighters....i usually go to bed at 10pm....the other night I ate some grapes and almonds and had the energy to drive until 3 in the morning....and was ready for more rides but they were all gone....this was what my $150 a day goal became


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

All the grapes and almonds were gone? Or the rides?


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

Cocaine works best for me. I tried Monster and even Bang....

I get my coke from a local guy before I head out to drive.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I do a pre-workout, but then I workout (it's not called a PRE-workout for nothing), that gets me going for at least 6 hours.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

JBinPenfield said:


> Know what else is good? Chocolate covered Debbie Donuts. Consume mass quantities. Sugar high!


Fudge covered Oreos. Best thing going. Yum!!

The full sized ones have disappeared from the groceries now (sigh), but the mini ones are still there.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> I do a pre-workout, but then I workout (it's not called a PRE-workout for nothing), that gets me going for at least 6 hours.


Well I do lunges at my desk. That's a work out right ?‍♀


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Well I do lunges at my desk. That's a work out right ?‍♀


Just don't do em while driving, even if you drive a Tesla.


----------



## theonearmedman (Oct 16, 2017)

ZenUber said:


> I got off of the caffein years ago and never looked back. It's a roller coaster ride. It wakes you up, and when it wears you off, it puts you to sleep. If you get off the caffein, you'll feel more middle of the road all the time.
> 
> If you get drowsy (and you wont be as drowsy if you get off caffein) try finger snacks. Cut up vegetables or bite sized pretzels. Eating is a stimulant. Even gum will help as long as your jaw is moving. If I really feel the need I'll pull over and take a twenty minute nap. Just don't sleep with the car running. I think you can get a ticket for that.
> 
> But the big thing is to get off caffein, and get off the roller coaster. Then you won't feel as tired to begin with.


Yeah instead of useless energy drinks I drink protien shakes. Gives me some nutritional value anyway


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Energy drinks are really harmful to me.

Coffee and tea are diuretic. They causes frequent urination and also they raise blood pressure. No good for me.

I once tried Wasabi during a ride to wake me up during a ride. but that didn't work very well.



Adfcalifornian said:


> 4 to 5 bucks a day is quite a lot. Save money by buying caffeine pills niacin and vitamin b12 in bulk. You can turn anything into a 5 hour energy like that. 60 bucks for a year supply? Maybe notna year but younget it.


Where do you get these in Bulk ?



Bobbyk5487 said:


> I have found almonds and grapes or raisins give me energy to pull all nighters....i usually go to bed at 10pm....the other night I ate some grapes and almonds and had the energy to drive until 3 in the morning....and was ready for more rides but they were all gone....this was what my $150 a day goal became


I must remember this. Almond, rasins, grapes.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Those are BS. The only active ingredient is the caffein. You're paying $3-$5 for a cup of coffee's worth of caffein. You can buy 100 caffein pills with the same amount of caffein as your energy drink at the pharmacy for $10 (10 cents a pill for those of you in Rio Linda).


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> I once tried Wasabi during a ride to wake me up during a ride. but that didn't work very well.


Wasabi?
Like straight wasabi paste?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Wasabi?
> Like straight wasabi paste?


Oh F Yeah! Snort that straight and you ain't sleeping for six hours!

Better then Cocaine I tell ya


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You know damn well no controversy stirred up over driver pay until around a year ago, no outlet or person was even talking as much about this as they are now in 2013-2015, 15 being the year I started.


I know damn well...?

https://time.com/92988/uberx-san-francisco-protest-uber/https://nypost.com/2014/10/22/uber-drivers-in-new-york-strike-to-protest-lower-pay/https://pando.com/2014/09/03/frustrated-uber-drivers-take-to-the-streets-to-protest-shrinking-fares/https://inthesetimes.com/working/en...my_first_strike_uber_drivers_turn_off_the_apphttps://observer.com/2015/02/uber-drivers-are-scrambling-to-make-ends-meet-after-latest-fare-cuts/
There's lots more where those came from...



SFOspeedracer said:


> I can't speak for your market but I can speak for CA, the constant 4, 8, and 12x multipliers were enough that it's safe to say nobody would of even cared about the per mile/minute rate. It also wasn't as saturated back then.


The massive exodus of Americans out of rideshare, the protests, the complaints, and the sky high turnover rates that started in 2014 all show how utterly clueless your argument is.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Oh F Yeah! Snort that straight and you ain't sleeping for six hours!
> 
> Better then Cocaine I tell ya


I'd think it would give you a bloody nose.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> Monster, Red Bull, etc have no effect on me


There have been days when I worked 15, 16 hours between 2 jobs, and a sip or two from 5 hour energy got me back on track. I switched from Monster, which is not a very healthy drink...


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

I was going to try and take half of one today but forgot and took the whole thing?‍♀... I also sometimes wonder wonder if the 5 hour has something to do with why I am so sexually stimulated ?‍♀


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> i used to drink 5 pots of coffee daily to stay awake or those iced coffee .
> i had to quit drinking all caffeine for health reason and i just suck .
> what i noticed in the first 3 or 4 days passed when i woke up i am no longer tired i am ready to go. before i had to drink coffee to wake up
> now i am wide awake all day even for a 16 or insane 24 hour day wich i have done playing some good jams nothing better to do .
> ...


Liquid crack in a can.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I was going to try and take half of one today but forgot and took the whole thing?‍♀... I also sometimes wonder wonder if the 5 hour has something to do with why I am so sexually stimulated ?‍♀


It could! It is a drug that raises your blood pressure and stimulates your brain. Sounds similar to Sildanafil to me.

I'll make sure to buy you one when you come up to visit ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> It could! It is a drug that raises your blood pressure and stimulates your brain. Sounds similar to Sildanafil to me.
> 
> I'll make sure to buy you one when you come up to visit ?


Deep breathe.... response must stay pg ?? ...


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


5 hrs energy drink? nope.... cocaine... HECK YEAH!



Amos69 said:


> Most if not all of the information I have read supports the 15-20 minute time frame. Avoiding Deep Rem Cycle is what the reference point is.





Slim Shady said:


> By 30 minutes you are in deep sleep cycle. Setup your alarm clock and try 15 minutes for a few days. You'll see the difference.


Yep, I do the 20 mins thing.... works like a charm..... to a point.


----------



## ROY_Doncic (Jul 30, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> Now I have a question for you. If you don't mind driving 12 hours a day 6 days a week why don't you just drive a cab?


Why do you think driving a cab is better?

Have you ever driven a cab before?

1) If you own your vehicle, you have to pay like $500 to have the cab company spray paint your vehicle in their colors & install an onboard computer = you're their slave because leaving for another company means paying another $500 and waiting for that new company to get around to making the modifications.

2) If you drive one of the cab company's vehicles, prices start at $65 a day (that was in 2001 prices), and you pay every day whether you work or not. Only way not to pay is turn your vehicle in. And, you're going to do that because once you get a vehicle that is halfway decent you don't dare risk exchanging it for one that has the wheels falling off for $65 a day.

3) In 2001, well before Uber, cab drivers were getting their heads kicked in. How tf do u think any of them can make money nowadays???

Edit: Not to mention, you think Uber's algorithm is bad. Try pissing off your dispatch & see how much fun life can be ???


----------



## hybriduber (Feb 14, 2018)

I just down a fifth of whiskey.


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

i havn't read through all this thread but has any one mentioned crystal meth yet??

but anyhow, another proponent of the power nap here, used to do 12 hour shifts driving machinery 7 days a week, never did need to resort to drugs just lay back in the cab and have a snooze at smoko and lunch times..

15 minute sleep gets you another 4-6 hours easy..


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I dunno about 5 hour energy but thus dude I worked with outside once said watch this, and poured out a red bull on the pavement and two weeks later the stain was still there lol made me rethink about putting that kind of shit in me


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

hybriduber said:


> I just down a fifth of whiskey.


And just like that, all of your posts make sense now.



Jay Dean said:


> I dunno about 5 hour energy but thus dude I worked with outside once said watch this, and poured out a red bull on the pavement and two weeks later the stain was still there lol made me rethink about putting that kind of shit in me


Margarine vs Butter. Put o pat of each on the ground outside. In 2 to 3 hours after the ants discover it, the butter will be gone and the margarine will be surrounded by the half dissolved bodies of it's victims.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Last night I ran a real marathon.
Ubered for about 6 hours. Went to a Filipino American party 40 miles the wrong direction to appease the wife.
Drove 50 miles to a music gig then played 3 sets.
Had some espresso right before I hit the stage.
I become an unadulterated maniac on evening coffee.
Really burned the show down.
Today's nap was glorious.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row.
> That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy


Actually, that requires a career change.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

While studying for the upgrade to my license I found out that we'll share the same rules as truckers when it's legalized next month. No more than 70 hours in 7 days or 120 hours in 14 days depending on the cycle you choose. I've done far more than that on personal road trips so I don't think I'll need stims to pick me up.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

If you need a replacement stimulant try Eluthero powder(Siberian Ginsing). Its non toxic. Its givin to cosmonauts to reduce stress and feel

alert.

I use it to boost my adrenal system. Mine tends to burn out quickly in the summer. I also use Rhodiola Rosea or American Ginseng tincture

I made from wild Appalachian ginseng. I think I paid 200$ for one big root and made 2 3oz. bottles. Just need 1ml in a dropper plus it tastes

great!


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> While studying for the upgrade to my license I found out that we'll share the same rules as truckers when it's legalized next month. No more than 70 hours in 7 days or 120 hours in 14 days depending on the cycle you choose. I've done far more than that on personal road trips so I don't think I'll need stims to pick me up.


Does that count apply to both Lyft an Uber together or just one company alone ?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Does that count apply to both Lyft an Uber together or just one company alone ?


That's the legal limit no matter who you drive for, combined. And it's not just driving, Hours of Service include log books, waiting for a ping, or anything else you might be doing in relation to the business of transportation.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> That's the legal limit no matter who you drive for, combined. And it's not just driving, Hours of Service include log books, waiting for a ping, or anything else you might be doing in relation to the business of transportation.


LOL at log books. I will log anyting I feel like logging, which will never ever exceed the time I'm online with both apps combined.


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I don't drink that stuff. Expresso coffee every night while driving does it for me.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> LOL at log books. I will log anyting I feel like logging, which will never ever exceed the time I'm online with both apps combined.


Yeah, if we stray over 160KM, over 100 miles from home base, we'll need to keep a log book. To Uber. Seems a little carried away to me.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Yeah, if we stray over 160KM, over 100 miles from home base, we'll need to keep a log book. To Uber. Seems a little carried away to me.


Just tell them the fantasy that they need to know and everything will be okay.


----------



## tryingforthat5star (Mar 12, 2017)

I used to drink 2-3 Monster a day soon as I cut the habit my anxiety was through the f'n roof. Strange feeling for at least a week or two. Honestly learn just learn to sleep more if possible, if your tired your tired. I only tap into an energy drink or coffee when things are really bad you'll be surprised if you got months without it once you really need one to keep those eyes open it's like crack lol but once your tolerance builds up forget it.



losiglow said:


> When I drive late at night I usually polish off a Rockstar over the period of 10 hours or so. I'm pretty sensitive to caffeine so I drink it little by little as the night runs on. I'm not a big proponent of caffeine. I don't use it at all during the week. But I can say it's saved me from a few accidents by improving alertness as well as keeping me awake when I get drowsy on Friday and Saturday nights.


Exactly I cut the energy drinks out back in Feb felt a lot better now when I need some energy I tap into a Mt. Dew or small energy drink a few sips I feel alert. Drink them every day your tolerance builds up.



Jack Marrero said:


> I don't drink that stuff. Expresso coffee every night while driving does it for me.


A lot better for you too! Energy drinks are goofy.


----------



## rideshare_driver_roc (Aug 16, 2017)

I find that an apple, a Gala apple in particular, is especially helpful in keeping alert. I would like to get off the caffeine in the tea that I drink and the sugar that seems to be in almost everything packaged...


----------



## 2smart2drive (Jul 9, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> I normally drive "12 hours" per day, usually about 6 days out of the week, sometimes 13 days in a row. That usually requires some 5 Hour Energy (max strength) to get my second wind. Typically 1 in the morning and another late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> Took the last 3 days off, to take care of some things out of town. I didn't bring any 5 Hour Energy with me, and noticed how sleepy I got so quickly. Seems I've become dependent on the stuff.
> 
> ...


Go with the nature: nap, nap, nap. Here's YouTube's best (with 4.2M views) on the Energy drinks scam: "If Energy Drinks Ads Were Honest" 



Highly recommend ?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Here goes my collection of monster tabs for the past 3-4 months. I started drinking energy drinks since only last October, when I started remodeling my house. I'm still drinking them because I've been working a lot this year. 70+ hours each week(I'm not driving). I drink monsters mostly but they don't do much. I tried the Starbucks triple shot cans which seem to give a little more of a kick. I've also tried these "clean" energy drinks.


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

I generally have 2 Bangs a night the 200 mg of caffeine per can is a big help


----------

